

London Mobile Security Conference from WWJC and 44Con Creators - iuguy
http://www.securemobilecon.com/

======
iuguy
Disclaimer: I'm involved in setting this up.

We've been working on this for months and I thought theres a lot of UK
security people that would know about this, but perhaps not as many mobile
developers or people who would go to HN London.

As well as having the guys behind the evasi0n jailbreak talk about the latest
ios 6 jailbreak, we're also looking to run workshops on securing mobile
applications. Ultimately we want more mobile developers to come as well as
information security people, as helping people secure their mobile startups is
just as important as a jailbreak.

What do you think we should do at SecureMobileCon?

